# Hello from Lexington, VA



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

to my knowledge you have about an hours drive to the closest association meetings.
Botetourt Beekeepers meets in Fincastle on first Mondays and is on facebook for more information.
The Shenandoah group meets in Fishersville and may be an easier drive for you because it is mostly I-64, I-81, I-64.
The State Association is on Facebook and has a local site with club contact info.
The State Association summer meeting is June 15/16 in Roanoke. 
The fall meeting, if the pattern continues, is second Saturday in November at Blue Ridge Community College in Weyers Cave -- also an easy drive for you.
Whistle Creek Apiaries is a mid-sized outfit just west of Lexington -- you may want to make their acquaintance.
Survival has been poor so far this winter, and there will be fewer nucs available than usual.
The dealer with nucs closest to you is Valley Bee Supply in Fishersville. 
About a 5 hour drive will get you in Pennsylvania to Mann Lake office.
About a 3 hour drive up 81 and then west into north eastern West Virginia is Geezer Ridge Farms.
Welcome to Virginia.


----------



## paulprop14 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the info Rudy. Being in Roanoke, do you go to the Botetourt association meetings? If so, is it a big association? That's closest to me- about 40 min.

Valley Bee is sold out of nucs. Looks like Blue Ridge Bees in Appomattox has some. I'm not used to buying nucs- hoping this is a one-time deal!

Why all the winter losses in VA? Erratic weather?


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Botetourt is my main association but I also am a member of Blue Ridge (which meets in Roanoke and is on facebook) and New River Valley (which would be a long drive for you) at NRVBA.ORG. The Shenandoah Association hosts the November Virginia State Beekeepers Association meeting so I've met a lot of the members. All Good.

Losses: there is talk that the weather let mites do their viral damage early say June/July before August treatments.
There is talk that the dearth in July - September was hard on the bees and they went into winter without large healthy clusters.
Then we had (for us) unusually cold weather Dec 28-Jan 8 or so.
Looking back, I had left plenty of honey on but would have done some pollen sub feeding in August.

I forgot to say, earlier, attendance runs 25-30 most meetings.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Paul!


----------



## paulprop14 (Feb 6, 2018)

RudyT said:


> Botetourt is my main association but I also am a member of Blue Ridge (which meets in Roanoke and is on facebook) and New River Valley (which would be a long drive for you) at NRVBA.ORG. The Shenandoah Association hosts the November Virginia State Beekeepers Association meeting so I've met a lot of the members. All Good.
> 
> Losses: there is talk that the weather let mites do their viral damage early say June/July before August treatments.
> There is talk that the dearth in July - September was hard on the bees and they went into winter without large healthy clusters.
> ...


Thanks Rudy. I plan on checking out the association in Fincastile as well as Shenandoah. Much appreciated! Hopefully my 3 transplanted colonies adapt to the move successfully. They were out and about the other week, so I'm hopeful...


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Welcome to the Old Dominion Paul, home of the first documented honey bees in America.


----------



## JulieY (May 3, 2019)

I'm also living in Lexington, VA, just getting started with beekeeping. Are there enough of us in Lexington to have our own little informal club? I'm sure I will have lots of questions in the comings weeks.


----------



## JulieY (May 3, 2019)

Hi, I'm just getting started beekeeping in Lexington, VA as well. It's too late to be asking this, but I guess I'll ask anyway - does anyone know if we need a permit?


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Not for the state. You can check your city or county ordinances, probably online or call. If you don't find "honey bee" as a subject, be sure to search for "livestock."


----------

